# can you put in dryer shirts with vinyl heatpress lettering. help?



## Dvinyltrend (Mar 10, 2015)

Can someone help with this, can i put shirts in the dryer that have heatpress vinyl lettering


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

A regular household dryer, yes. An industrial dryer that gets really, really hot, no.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Dvinyltrend said:


> Can someone help with this, can i put shirts in the dryer that have heatpress vinyl lettering


yes but you can't let them get hotter than the material can take (I think maybe 320 or 330). Also, you can't let them fall in the bucket, as when they are hot, they can stick to themselves (fold over on itself and stick).
But I have screen printed stuff that already had names and/or numbers. it's not that big a deal.

Now if you are talking about a home clothes dryer, only very low heat or fluff (no heat). To be safe should drip dry.


----------



## Dvinyltrend (Mar 10, 2015)

Its a normal house dryer i noticed it started happening with this new vinyl i was trying, it was cheaper am guessing that was the problem. I noticed a couple hoodies came out with the letters wrinkled i ran them through my heat press and were back to normal. Thanks for the feedback i wasnt sure what caused it.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Dvinyltrend

If its a regular dryer then its fine you can put it in, but be sure it does not provide extreme heat.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

yes a normal home dryer gets pretty hot, but mainly the clothes are in there for a long time (20-40 minutes or more), considerably longer than running through a shop cure dryer. I would always advise customers to drip dry decorated items.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I've been using Sisser HT vinyl for over a year now.. even on people's work shirts who abuse the heck out of them. I have not had any problems with the product. I did notice on a couple garments like a fleece sweater, thing hoodie, etc... that on the thin part or little pieces it will break. Small lettering, etc. I have not had any problems with the vinyl coming off, fading, cracking, or whatever. I'm the worst too, I never turn my shirts inside out and I always dry very hot. I'm my own worst enemy. I just got the OKI c831-ts this week. I'll be doing tests on it now. I'm not expecting it to hold up like the vinyl though.


----------

